# RADON  Slide 130 29 9.0 2014 Umbau auf 200 Bremsscheiben



## Molle66 (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Brauche Bitte mal euere Hilfe und zwar geht's um die Richtigen Adapter für Vorn und Hinten.
Sind die Richtig?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/avid-adapter-40-p-std.-fuer-vr-hr-200mm-87701/wg_id-284
Vielen Dank
MfG Maik

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-130-29-9.0-19843


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2016)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Brauche Bitte mal euere Hilfe und zwar geht's um die Richtigen Adapter für Vorn und Hinten.
> Sind die Richtig?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/avid-adapter-40-p-std.-fuer-vr-hr-200mm-87701/wg_id-284
> ...


Für vorn ja, ist +40 für hinten von PM180 auf PM200 ist +20mm.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molle66 (8. Februar 2016)

Ein dickes Danke für die Info. 
Schönen Abend noch
MfG Maik


----------



## Molle66 (8. Februar 2016)

Bodo finde keinen Adapter für Hinten,du schreibst 
PM180 auf PM200 ist +20mm
Wo bekomme ich so ein Set?
Danke
MfG Maik


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2016)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Bodo finde keinen Adapter für Hinten,du schreibst
> PM180 auf PM200 ist +20mm
> Wo bekomme ich so ein Set?
> Danke
> MfG Maik


Ist das selbe wie 160 auf 180.


----------

